# I am Looking for my Honeymoon Corset



## laguayaca (May 19, 2008)

I have looked at several site I really want to corset that ties with ribbon preferably white. Most the sites I have gone to they seem real cheap like . If any of you have any suggestions I will be so thankful!


----------



## ratmist (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_I have looked at several site I really want to corset that ties with ribbon preferably white. Most the sites I have gone to they seem real cheap like . If any of you have any suggestions I will be so thankful!_

 
How expensive are you willing to go?  Do you want real silk or is synthetic fine?  Good lingerie can cost a fortune.  Do you want your husband to be able to pull the ribbons to get you out of the corset?  If so, most ready-made corsets will look cheap because corsets need to be made per person.  There are a lot of corsetieres on eBay and Etsy, but you'll spend a fortune.  Is it worth it?

There is a wedding range at Agent Provocateur, and Figleaves show some interesting items if you search for "Honeymoon" in their search box. 

My favourite lingerie brand right now is Rigby and Peller (Corsetieres to the Queen of England) - the Opulence basque is absolutely stunning but you have to be absolutely sure of your size or it won't fit properly.

Another site worth considering:  Trashy.com - Lingerie - panties - hosiery - swimsuit models - sexy lingerie - By Collection.  Don't be put off by the name.  They have good lingerie in a variety of styles.  They're just more upfront about the fantasy/sexuality of the clothing.


----------



## laguayaca (May 19, 2008)

I am wanting to keep it all under 250 yeah I had gone to Trashy.com and I swear out of all the sites their stuff was the cutest and included more variety. I do want my husband to "untie" me if you will.


----------



## ratmist (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_I am wanting to keep it all under 250 yeah I had gone to Trashy.com and I swear out of all the sites their stuff was the cutest and included more variety. I do want my husband to "untie" me if you will._

 
Okay, most corsets use the laces to tighten only - the hook and eye catches are usually in the front and are what is keeping the corset on your body and are required to get enough strength to 'nip' in your waist.  Getting out of the corset means your husband would first untie the bow, loosen the ribbons, then unhook all the catches in the front.  

If you're looking for a corset without the catches, just ribbons to lace up, you probably won't find one.


----------



## laguayaca (May 19, 2008)

I just want something cute sexy and not just a teddie hooks are fine I just want good quality.


----------



## ratmist (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_I just want something cute sexy and not just a teddie hooks are fine I just want good quality._

 
What do you think about Voller's?  Their cheapest is about $260 and I have friends who rave about them.  They're one of the best corsetiers in the UK.

Vollers Low back Corset V1921u


----------



## laguayaca (May 20, 2008)

those are nice oooohhh...


----------



## Buttercup (May 20, 2008)

If you want a really good fit, and well made corset, I'd definately recommend getting one made for you, that way you can pick the fabrics/style etc too. 

A place online that I recommend is Corinthias


----------



## ritchieramone (May 20, 2008)

I have a number of Vollers corsets, all of which have lasted in good shape for many years. They're never going to be as good as made to measure, but they're  decent quality for the price and they have a wide range of styles. 

If you've never worn a 'proper' corset before, practice wearing it as much as you can before your honeymoon; it will become more comfortable over time and the fit will become more moulded to your shape.


----------



## Beatriz23 (May 20, 2008)

I think the best corsets are made by Puimond, you can buy it online and are 
 just perfect! They fit my body like no one.
Hope it help! If not, I´m sure you will enjoy his web!


----------



## ratmist (May 21, 2008)

Just a thought.  Getting a handmade corset can take months.  Your ticker shows you don't have many months left before the big day...


----------



## bebs (Jun 4, 2008)

Absolute Corsets - Corset Shop for Victorian corsets, Leather corsets, Bridal corsets, Tight corsets, Corset dresses and more! 

these are the only brand I've tried that are nicely made corsets they have a lot of different types and are nice .. some maybe a little more then your willing, but remember you can always wear it again


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

Fredericks of Hollywood has really good ones and they aren't too expensive...


----------

